# Digital Dagger



## PierBoy (Oct 7, 2003)

im planning to purchase an okuma solaris 12' surf rod from an online company called digital dagger.com...,has anyone ordered fishing gear from there before..and received good honest service?,,,im in canada..and i dont know anything about this company,,if anyone can tell me if they had positive or negative experiences with this company?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello PierBoy,*

Digital dagger is a good company with good prices. They will stand behind the products they sell and have fast shipping. Hope this puts your mind at ease some and welcome to the board....Hat80


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*PierBoy* 

I haven't bought anything from them , but have only heard good stuff about them


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I just bought a reel from them (Okuma EB80) and was told I would get it in couple of days. And sure enough, got it in 2 days. Their prices are lower than B&T shops and other on-line sites I've visited. RedDog1 was the one told me about it.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

That's right, I have ordered from them a few times and they are very quick at delivery and very helpful. In fact I called one time at 5pm on a sunday and I got my order tuesday. They are a family owned company and there prices are very competative. Give em' a call.


----------



## Devil_Shark (Aug 20, 2003)

If you are not in too much of a hurry about getting the rod then you might want to keep on watching ebay as digitaldagger.com does put some rods on ebay every now and then. I got an Okuma Solaris 10' rod on ebay ($51) and just called them up and it was delivered within 2-3 days. 

DS


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Good place to buy*

I've ordered from them online and bought from them through ebay too. Both transactions were smooth and quick, and they even allowed me to change the specs on the rod I bought from them over ebay. Their customer service is very friendly and professional, and they ship quick and pack well. Prices were excellent.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

*Excellent customer service!*

I bought a Tica rod from them last year and one of the guides cracked while fishing. I called and they sent me a replacement before I even sent in the broken rod. Definitely top notch!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I tryed www.digitaldagger.com nothing came up,does anyone have their right web site or phone #.TRIGGER


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*http://www.digitaldagger.com/*

That sounds right. But here's the phone just in case. 888-353-8077


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

just bought a reel last week from them..took 7 days to get to me when it was supposed to be 2...i called them he said they sent it out on the 2nd... when i got the package it was postmarked on the 6th(the day i called to ask where my reel was).....dont know maybe they screwed up once but i wont be buying from them again.


----------



## o2longcast (Sep 5, 2003)

I purchased the 12' Okuma Solaris from Digital Dagger a few weeks ago. Received it when expected. Very good transaction.


----------



## danniesea (Jan 21, 2008)

*digital dagger*

i have dealt with gab at digital dagger for years
I buy for my hubby alot of fishing reels from them 
they stand buy their products! And he has the cheapest prices that you will find anywhere:
i also bought my husband a rod holder for his truck from them,nobody can beat his prices


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*another option*

is to buy off Gregs Baitshop a sponser of this site .... http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/ ... buying from him keeps this forum board going ......


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*digitaldagger*

Rich runs a top notch operation


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I don't know since my two times trying to order from DD he did not have what was on his site. I ended up going elsewhere on one of the items and saved a few bucks.

I second the Baitshack.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

I had the same decision to make before Christmas.
I’m sure DD is good, but the BaitShack got the first chance and came through for me.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

another vote of confidence for digitaldagger!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll second what surfchuncker had to say. The service and prices at Gregs are tough to beat AND he is a sponsor of this board. I know I just got a nice Saltist 30H for a good price from Greg. Don't bite the hand that feeds ya my Granny used to say. Philly Jack


----------



## Aint2Proud (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know if this post is still relevant - original post looks like it was done in 2003 - but I just saw a 12' Solaris with a Penn reel in the marketplace.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Digital dagger great guys*

Ive ordered alot from them and there great and ive never had a problem,In fact i just ordered another 12ft 2xh casting rod and spinning rod yesterday Tsunami rods rock


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

PierBoy said:


> im planning to purchase an okuma solaris 12' surf rod from an online company called digital dagger.com...,has anyone ordered fishing gear from there before..and received good honest service?,,,im in canada..and i dont know anything about this company,,if anyone can tell me if they had positive or negative experiences with this company?


Pier Boy, Just watch how it's sent. If they send it UPS etc. .... you will get hit by their excesses brokerage charges to handle the transaction. They have found a "gold mine" by using the custom brokerage business ....something like anywhere from $30. to $50 per item. Best way to get gear out of the US is to have a US address, or pick it up when you are on holidays in the US ....I live in Canada ...but winter in Florida .... where I am this morning it's 34F.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I have purchases 2 OKuma rods from DD a few years ago when I got started and they are still with me. You can't beat the price. Fast ship & smooth transaction. You might give our sponsor a call "The Bait shack" Greg maybe able to help you get one.

Good Luck
TM62


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i like how this post is from 2003 and we are talking like he hasnt made the decsion yet
?????
lol you guys are funny


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

nomadfl said:


> I live in Canada ...but winter in Florida .... where I am this morning it's 34F.


LOL - no wonder it's only 18F here today if it's 34 down your way...

Good day to be inside organizing gear for a spring trip!!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

A+ 

i made 2 or 3 purchases from them already.

fast fast fast. very good prices on items

sometimes you need to call to verify models. as they can have models in stock yet not list it on site.

like. if they list x1 x2 x3 reels online. they might have x4 x5 x6 size in stock too.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

digital dagger is a good place. ill vouch.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

The guys at Digital Dagger are top notch. Good prices and fast shipping. They also have a "no questions asked" return policy. Very important.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

You can't go wrong with Diggitaldagger. Good, fast, honest prices and service.


----------

